# Pooping less?



## Jo Ellen

Sorry for being so crude LOL

Do dogs poop less as they get older? Daisy's habits are changing and I'm not sure what's going on. Forever she's pooped at least twice a day, in the morning and again in the evening. For the past week or so, she's only pooping later in the evening. I don't get it. She seems fine ... her spirits are good, she romps in the snow, appetite is good (2x day), stomach isn't upset or sore. I've started giving her pumpkin again but that's not making a difference.

I just wonder if this happens with older dogs? She's 8 now. I'm a little perplexed, would like to hear from others on this.

:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom

Some days my dogs only poop once....


----------



## hotel4dogs

didn't you just change her food recently?
Maybe she's digesting more of it!
My dogs' digestion seems to change with age, but not until they were more like 10. But now I have to keep the pumpkin coming, or my 2 seniors will both get real constipated.


----------



## Jo Ellen

She's still on the low protein but I'm changing her food back to Wellness next Monday. I don't think that's it -- she's been on the low protein food for a couple of months now. This change is recent.


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I don't think they poop less, just less often. We haven't been able to walk much this week because of Finn's hurt toe, but we did today and Katy bar the door, I needed a 20 pound glad bag .

As they age they just have more control I thnk.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I've been giving her an occasional rimadyl, maybe one every other day. Could that have something to do with it?


----------



## IloveGQ

Jo Ellen said:


> I've been giving her an occasional rimadyl, maybe one every other day. Could that have something to do with it?


YES, the same thing happened to G when I started him on Rimadyl - but that stuff worked miracles on him - he was a different dog on that stuff, made him feel so much better - I know its not for all dogs, but It worked well for him - and for sure, I noticed a difference in his frequency of deuces....lol- I just cracked myself up


----------



## missmarstar

Hey don't complain!!! Less poo to pick up!!


----------



## Jo Ellen

missmarstar said:


> Hey don't complain!!! Less poo to pick up!!


Haha, that might be true if the neighborhood dogs would stay in their own yards


----------



## HovawartMom

I haven't seen,any change with Priska!.She goes twice a day!.Wish I had that problem,lol!.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Hey, JoEllen

Duke is a true son of my husbands - poops at least 3 times a day on average. Needless to say, I'm very busy. (did I say that out loud?)

That said, however, if she's less active because of her knees, that could be part of it. Also, I'm wondering why Rimadyl & not Metacam. Duke's been on a low dose (45#) of Metacam since his knee surgery and does great on it. Metacam has not constipated him what so ever, but if Rimadyl is a pain reliever, yes, it can constipate them.

Daisy, Daisy, Daisy - what we gonna do wif you, girl? Give that nose a big ole smooch from me & Dukee.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Hi Cindy. She's doing fine now. She rarely has to take the rimadyl. I'm not sure why that instead of the Metacam. She seems to be okay with it. Anyway, she's back to usually twice a day. Everything's working


----------

